

How Microsoft Hit CTRL+ALT+DEL on Windows Phone - J3L2404
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/11/making-windows-phone-7/all/1

======
allenp
I know there is a lot of Microsoft bashing here (and most of it deserved) but
I think it was a smart move for them to be willing to start from scratch and
it shows someone there is trying to put out decent products. Whether they
succeeded or not in this case I can't judge but I think this shows an honest
effort.

------
castis
Funny note: about halfway down the page is a microsoft employee doing research
on a mac.

